# NTSC via HDMI on a HD LCD ??



## a2dli (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello everyone

I was thinking about getting a samsung LCD and got confused regarding the compatility..

I want to connect a bluray player to the TV via hdmi but I have a lot of DVD movies that are NTSC. Will this work on the TV or will the picture be black and white?

I have read in other forums that NTSC or PAL system wont matter when using HDMI but I saw the specs for the TV on a website and they had stated (maybe wrongly) that the TV supports PAL/SECAM and NTSC via A/V.

Greatful for any help I can get..


----------



## SpaceTraveler (May 27, 2006)

are you buying all your electronics here in the states? If so, everything is spec'd to be NTSC. I wouldn't worry about these little details.


----------

